# Hero



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hero was my mom's friends german shep who passed on Friday when he choked on a toy ball after he chewed through the rope that was on it. What a horrible horrible tradgedy. Please keep him and his owner in your thoughts. His owner is devestated, rightful so. 

RIP Hero


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw poor hero, sorry, people underestamte the dangers of dog toys, i just took a half eaten football off me dog befor it choked


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very sad. Her owner must be devastated.


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no! That's terrible! I'm so sorry


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh im so sorry!


----------

